

Show HN: Structr - Next-Generation Data CMS Based on Neo4j - cmor
http://structr.org

======
gokulj
The main website didn't have a link to the docs, but found them here -
[http://docs.structr.org/](http://docs.structr.org/) via the blog link -
[http://structr.org/blog/structr-10-data-cms-on-
neo4j-release...](http://structr.org/blog/structr-10-data-cms-on-
neo4j-released)

~~~
progx
Only the fat Documentation link beside Download on the main screen (center)
;-)

~~~
cmor
To be fair: we added the button just now.. :)

~~~
progx
ok ;)

------
progx
Are there some case studies or examples?

It look pretty cool, but I have no idea what i should do with Structr.

~~~
teleclimber
Ditto! I don't have the time to watch a 46 minute video.

~~~
amorgner
The screencast is based on a talk I gave at NoSQL matters in Cologne this
year. I know we need to add better videos, but we're just hackers. Will do our
best.

------
amalag
Sorry to be "the guy", but what unique thing does this do? I see that you
build a page by linking nodes together. That is about all I could glean by
scrubbing the 45 min talk.

~~~
cmor
On the CMS side, the page rendering process is a graph traversal and thus very
fast (just a couple of milliseconds), and Structr doesn't need any caching of
intermediate results during page assembly, so it can render protected/private
pages as fast as public ones.

And you can create mobile backends and web apps in minutes, using the schema
editor to define a custom data model.

------
ryanjshaw
This is great. I was just looking at building a conceptually similar backend
on Neo4j. You guys have saved me months of work and have allowed me to jump
into the meat of the project.

One issue: subscribing to your newsletter takes me to a page with a message in
German -- not an error, it's just telling me to click a link in my email, but
presumably not the language intended given the site is in English?

EDIT: the email received is also in German.

~~~
cmor
Yes, we did not yet manage to change the language. Sorry for that, we're
working on it!

Thanks for the hint!

EDIT: Now the newsletter registration is in English

------
fideloper
Calling this a CMS platform I think is misleading me into wondering what a
graph database's use is in something used to "just show content".

It sounds like it's able to do fancy things with rendering pages quickly,
but...so what?

The Github explanation says "It was designed to simplify the creation of
complex graph database applications" \- a generic platform built around a
graph database makes more sense.

So my question is - Is this a CMS or a platform for building applications? Is
the graph database cool because it can do fancy things for rendering content,
or because you can use it to build relationship models for users of
applications using Structr for RAD-style dev?

~~~
amorgner
True, it's hard to find the right category for it, so we call it "Data CMS".
For some people, the CMS part might just be a nice add-on and the real value
is the embedded graph database and the in-graph data model. Many web
applications are 80% CRUD-style pages and maybe 20% (complex) queries, so
using Structr for the CRUD pages and Neo4j's Cypher for the queries is a
perfect fit imho.

------
qmaxquique
Hey, I just created a terminal.com container hosting this product! Feel free
to test it:
[https://www.terminal.com/tiny/2H3UtUvzfi](https://www.terminal.com/tiny/2H3UtUvzfi)

I suggest to start with in a mini or small container.

------
dreamfactory2
Seems like it's trying to do too much. Webdav/CMIS feels dated, let alone for
a roadmap. Widget exchange can require a huge community to be worth the
effort. However, the performance and data binding really stand out and could
have huge value.

------
zubairq
Very nice. Alot of Neo4j tools are starting to popup. I'm making a real time
framework like meteor too for Neo4j, available here:

[https://github.com/zubairq/coils](https://github.com/zubairq/coils)

------
aikah
Looks great.Are CMSs popular in the Java world? I remember things like
Vignette years ago,but it's a bit of a tough environment for competition.

~~~
cmor
Thanks! Structr is actually much more than a CMS; it has evolved into a Rapid
Application Development Platform with a visual schema editor and an integrated
JSON/REST server, so it can even be used for database-as-a-service projects
etc.

------
Roritharr
Something from a company based in Frankfurt on the Frontpage! Congratulations
guys!

~~~
cmor
Yeah, thank you! :)

------
abuzzooz
Would be nice to have a demo site set up.

------
kolev
This is not even open-source. Not interested!

~~~
thecolorblue
[https://github.com/structr/structr](https://github.com/structr/structr)

It looks like it is open source, but I feel that the structr.org website
should talk more about the open source project, and a structr.com website
should focus on the business. Right now, looking at structr.org, I don't see
anything about the open source project. It just looks like a sales pitch to
me.

~~~
thecolorblue
I should say, the project looks great, and I will definitely be trying it out.

~~~
amorgner
Thank you! :-)

